# #tbt Tortoise Butt Tuesday



## Elohi (May 6, 2014)

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## christinaland128 (May 6, 2014)

Tiki Butts!!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2014)

Ha love dem' butts!.....mind if I add?







Now ya got me singing ...v^v^v^Baby Got Back v^v^v^" I like big butts"....


----------



## happyjoyjoy (May 6, 2014)

thats a big tail on such a little redfoot


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 6, 2014)

On the tiki butt the tail looks like the tiki is sticking out their tongue lol


----------



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2014)

happyjoyjoy said:


> thats a big tail on such a little redfoot


 Classic example of male attribute even seen this young. The one above it a female.
99.9% sure of my statements........I have seen a lot of butts!


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2014)

Elohi said:


> View attachment 79098
> 
> View attachment 79099
> 
> ...



tell those tiki's to put there tongues away! lol


----------



## Ashes (May 6, 2014)

Haha! I gotta add!!!


----------



## shellfreak (May 6, 2014)

I think you have started something here...


----------



## jamescost (May 6, 2014)

Just to add to fun faces


----------



## bouaboua (May 6, 2014)

How about this one??


----------

